# Sony playstation 3



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

There has been much discussion about the PS3. During the wild and painful format war, I maintained at that time, with all the firmware updates in place, that the SONY PS3 was the best value.

A more than decent Blu-Ray player, a game console, really, what else could you ask for. And the price is more than reasonable.



http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...aystation_3_blu-ray_player_reviewed001121.php


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

The only thing it needs now is that netflix thing, where you pay like 10-20$ a month to get unlimited digital movies


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

the_rookie said:


> the only thing it needs now is that netflix thing, where you pay like 10-20$ a month to get unlimited digital movies


agreed.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I have not been buying movies like I did when I first got into DVD several years back. Netflix has been a wonderful way for us to enjoy bluray movies on our PS3! I also highly recommend Netflix!


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

What i meant was this.

My dad told me about this, and said he wont get a PS3 because it probably wont support this feature.


----------



## consfearacy (Dec 2, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> What i meant was this.
> 
> My dad told me about this, and said he wont get a PS3 because it probably wont support this feature.


If you have used your PS3 as a blu-ray device, you would not have much interest in the instant netflix thing. it has SD DVD quality at best


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

The problem is not everyone has the financial capabilities to go out and buy all the new blu ray movies out there. Secondly, even most of the rental companies out there dont carry a huge blu ray selection, so renting is difficult to. 

Although true it is best, its still not extremely accessible.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

consfearacy said:


> If you have used your PS3 as a blu-ray device, you would not have much interest in the instant netflix thing. it has SD DVD quality at best


I disagree. There are many, many movies out there that I don't need blu-ray quality. Documentaries are the first that come to mind, old classics that were before my time, 80's movies. These are the type of movies that I don't feel like I'm gaining anything if I get them HD. 

With an 8mb connection Netflix streaming can give you 720p. No dolby digital though. : / 
And PS3 will have netflix streaming. Only a matter of time.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Koopa said:


> I disagree. There are many, many movies out there that I don't need blu-ray quality. Documentaries are the first that come to mind, old classics that were before my time, 80's movies. These are the type of movies that I don't feel like I'm gaining anything if I get them HD.


This may be your personal preference but there are lots of movies that have been re released form the 80's that look amazing on BluRay The lethal weapon series comes to mind or Top Gun for example look and sound far better than the SD DVD ever did.
Have you seen the new Planet earth series on BluRay? You will change your mind about wanting to see documentaries on SD after seeing them.
I dont think the Netflix streaming will catch on unless you dont have an HD capable display.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

O ya, I'm not saying nothing is worth it. Any good action for sure. I'm saying there are alot that don't matter. IMO the best movies out there are the best because of quality of the work not the quality of the picture. I watch tons of movies that are not even available in bluray via netflix streaming. (Tons of Indie stuff)

Not only will it catch on, it has caught on. Netflix is rumored to soon offer streaming only service because, of the demand. Boxee resently blocked Hulu at the networks request because it is circumventing to many advertisement views. (Why would I pay for TV if I can get it for free?) Many said the HDDVD BluRay battle was pointless. Everything is moving to streaming. Hulu, abc.com, they may not be HD yet but, they will be. I predict that streaming video will be to BluRay as DVD was to VHS!

I am a card carrying geek and get into the bleeding edge tech. I kinda get into this stuff knowing that it's an underdog with limitations but, you have to start somewhere.


----------



## dbphd (May 7, 2009)

Netflix turn around has been above reproach for us, and we rent mostly Blu-ray discs that we watch on our PS3-80. It seems to me they have a winning formula already.

db


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, they do.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Well I just bit the bullet and picked up a slim PS3 from Dell on sale below the $299 price plus 15% cash back from Bing with free shipping. Blue Ray discs are still too expensive though. I'll be using it primarily for games until disc prices come down.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Steve, not sure what pricing you're looking for with blu-rays, but there are sales all the time for blu-rays that are worthy enough of a look. I've seen titles on sale as low as $10 already.

Fry's Electronic, if you have one nearby, has sales weekly with deals varying in price.

Amazon is still a great place to buy movies, too.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Koopa said:


> I disagree. There are many, many movies out there that I don't need blu-ray quality. Documentaries are the first that come to mind, old classics that were before my time, 80's movies. These are the type of movies that I don't feel like I'm gaining anything if I get them HD.
> 
> With an 8mb connection Netflix streaming can give you 720p. No dolby digital though. : /
> And PS3 will have netflix streaming. Only a matter of time.


Many documentaries have been produced in HD for years because it was cheaper than film, and directors of docs are less likely to be hung up on having a "film look." Assuming that you don't want more than DVD quality may be shortchanging yourself on some documentaries. As usual, it depends...


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Jon, I get used DVDs and HD-DVDs for no more than $3 before shipping on Amazon - I stopped buying new discs a few years ago. Blu Rays typically don't dip that low used.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Steve, I certainly see your point. HD-DVDs are certainly cheap to purchase nowadays and if I had my HD-DVD player anymore, I would likely buy them, too. I just have a hard time convincing myself to buy regular DVDs when I cannot stand watching them anymore. High definition media, HD-DVDs and Blu-rays have really spoiled me.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Netflix is now available on the PS3. I received an email a while back from Sony/Netflix. Unfortunatly it's not an available feature in Canada. With the 3.0 firmware release some other media content has been disabled if you do not live in the USA.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For a long period of time, the PS3 was the cheapest Blu Ray Player available at 600 Dollars. I absolutely love my launch 60 gb version. I was really disappointed that newer versions omitted the Emotion Engine (PS2 chip) that allowed for full backwards compatibility. Strange considering BC was considered a core value of the Playstation platform. Then again, with the launch unit costing 840 Dollars wholesale to manufacture and the EE chip being one of the most expensive components in the PS3, I understand why they took it out considering the Billions that Sony was losing at launch.

However, to also take away SACD playback and the Memory Card readers really started to hurt. Then again prices did go down and now we have the PS3 Slim which allows bitstreaming of True HD and DTS-MA.

I still love my 60 gb PS3. I have not watched a BD on it in at least a year and a half. But, I do use it as a giant Ipod and occasional SACD Player and Game Console.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## t_garp (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmm....

I have always been an Xbox / Nintendo guy... 

But I now need a media streamer and the PS3 would give me bluray vs. an Xbox 360.

After research, I see a console option (360 / PS3) or a Dell Zino, or a Popcorn hour C-200.

What to do??? I never thought I would be complaining for too many choices...


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I don't particularly like the 360 or the PS3 as a media streaming option. They simply just produce too much noise (fans) to make them viable options for me. I have to admit the 360's streaming for _In-game_ music listening is a fantastic feature, but critical listening is just not what they were meant for. I like the logitech squeezebox because of the ability to decode lossless audio codecs.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Before I had a HTPC setup the streaming capabilities of the 360 was a game changer for me. That said i do now have a HTPC for what it was lacking. That dell Zino is very attractive.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

My PS3 40GB just died last week showing the infamous Yellow Light of Death. I guess that is caused by the Cell or GFX chip separating from the motherboard fromtoo many hot and cold cycles and poor BGA manufacturing.

Too bad Logitech doesn't make a Squeezebox with a Bluray player built in. I would buy one now that I'm without a play back device.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was not aware of the PS3 having a "Yellow Light of Death" ala XBOX 360's RROD. I have a launch PS3 that (knock on wood) has been faithful.

Failure rates with XBOX's have been reported as high as 30%. I personally had 5 XBOX 360 Elites die.
I got so fed up, I sold off all of my XBOX components. Yet, I have not read of too many reports of failures with the PS3 and I follow PS3 threads fairly regularly.

Don't get me wrong, I have certainly read reports of failures, but it has seemed to be far less in number.
Sorry to read your PS3 has failed you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Jack, I've got you beat on the 360 death department. I've replaced my 360 TEN, you read it right... TEN times. That means I am on my 11th Xbox. I got my first Xbox for Christmas right after it launched several years ago. Pretty excessive, huh? Actually most of the ten replacements were within the first year, fortunately enough. Only 2 or 3 have been outside of the first year, which is still pretty bad, all things considered. I also am a frequenter of a gaming community forum that all of us believe that the Xbox 360 failure rate is beyond even the 30%. Pretty much all of the regular community members at that site have had to replace their 360's at one point or another.

As far as the PS3 dying, it does happen, but their failure rate is miniscule compared to the 360's numbers.

Regarding, MatrixDweller, sorry to hear about your Yellow light of death, that definitely stinks to be out of a good system.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I was not aware of the PS3 having a "Yellow Light of Death" ala XBOX 360's RROD. I have a launch PS3 that (knock on wood) has been faithful.
> 
> Failure rates with XBOX's have been reported as high as 30%. I personally had 5 XBOX 360 Elites die.
> ...


The failure rate for the PS3 due to YLOD is 1-2% from all the info that I have gathered it seems to happen more often on launch PS3s not to say that it does not happen on the later models. Sony used cheap thermal paste on all PS3 models I changed mine, I noticed after I did it fan speed decreased and it ran 5c degrees cooler than before.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ten. Wow. On the plus side, I was so good at airing my displeasure at Microsoft, I was able to get the 360 Elite I sold to my friend replaced within 3 days. That is, they sent me a 1 Day Air Box on Monday, I sent it in and had the replacement by Thursday.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Nismoron (Dec 6, 2009)

Koopa said:


> Not only will it catch on, it has caught on. Netflix is rumored to soon offer streaming only service because, of the demand. Boxee resently blocked Hulu at the networks request because it is circumventing to many advertisement views. (Why would I pay for TV if I can get it for free?) Many said the HDDVD BluRay battle was pointless. Everything is moving to streaming. Hulu, abc.com, they may not be HD yet but, they will be. I predict that streaming video will be to BluRay as DVD was to VHS!


That will be an unfortunate day for me. :rant: I am about to take the leap to Blu-ray from DVD. I am hesitant because of the number of DVD's that I own. Many of them all time favorite movies. I dont want to have to replace them. Once everthing moves to streaming, I will probably drop the whole home theater thing all together. I like to be able to hold my media in my hand and watch it as many times as I want over the years. I'm sure you can download these netflix movies and burn them to your starage media of choice, but I have lost way too much data over the years due to it being stored. I just dont trust it. I already have much data that has been burned to CD-R and DVD-R that I can no longer read after a couple of years of storage. No visible scratches, and cannot recover data, even on same burner that burned it. :dontknow: Plainly stated, I prefer original manufacturer store bought media that I walked int the store and bought.:bigsmile: I still have 99% of the DVD's that I have ever bought. Streaming is great for those that buy/watch/trade, but bad for those that buy/watch/keep/watch again.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is certainly Bill Gates and Microsoft's position, but I think there will still be many who value physical media.


----------



## Nismoron (Dec 6, 2009)

I was looking at buying the Sony 360 Blu-Ray, but was reluctant due to reviewers saying that it lacked some features of other players in the pricerange. One of the main complaints was the lack of streaming capability. I was about to start considering the Samsung or Panasonic. Now that i have read this, I WILL NOT buy them due to the fact that they have streaming. The more support it has from the manufacturers the sooner it will happen. Kudos to Sony for being a holdout!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I, for one, don't get the desire to own a movie. Concerts or other special programs, maybe, but I rarely watch a movie more than once. For the cost to own it you can rent, PPV, or pay for streaming it multiple times. It just seems like a poor investment to me. Think of the money that people have spent owning movies that they could put into better equipment. There are some things that I can understand owning, but there will always be ways to do that. I just don't get the problem with streaming.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I'll say it - streaming will not replace physical media unless there is a major overhaul of our fiber optic infrastructure. A blue ray disc is what, ~10gigs? How many dvds are purchased or rented in the US each day, ~10 million conservatively? If we transition to high def movies, then that's 10 million x 10gigs of data transfer taking place each day in the US for nothing but movie downloading. We can't allocate all that bandwidth to just movie watching, it would cripple everything else.

Purdue University had major bandwidth and network problems in the early 2000s due to the majority of students downloading music from file sharing programs and websites. Their solution was to throttle student spped and limit bandwith usage on a daily, weekly, and monthly basis. This was with the predominant media being 2-6mb mp3 files, not 10gig movie files. 

I just don't see it.

And I do want to own my media. When we stop owning media, we will start getting screwed by the rights holders. What if they decide they no longer want to make a certain song or film available? It's their intelluctual property, they can make that decision. What if they want to make changes to it and never offer the original or previous versions? They can do that too. Nobody will have a backup of what it used to be. Additionally, I purchase nearly all of my media used as a type of rental system - if I like it, I keep it, if I don't, I resell it. The key is that if I had to purchase everything new, I probably wouldn't try out half the stuff I do - that's what these copmpanies don't understand.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I realize everyone has different views about owning/renting/streaming. And as an owner of over 1000 DVD's, 1000 CD's and 100+ Blu Ray's, I will attest that a depressing number have been viewed only once or have not even been opened.

That being said, I look at it as building a media library. I really enjoy entertaining and always having something for my guests to enjoy at the ready. I was using Sony 400 DVD Changers for TV Series, but after multiple failures have since abandoned using them. When they worked, it was pretty awesome having that many discs at the ready.

In addition, I do the vast majority of my purchases when stores are selling media below cost as door buster deals. By using this approach, I have saved a fortune on my collection. Moreover, I have a fairly good system and have not ignored upgrades due to media purchases.

There is just something I do not like about relying on Hard Drives to contain my media or relying on Computers and Internet access for streaming.

Again, to each their own on how they choose to consume media. I also do not use Netflix because so many discs are in horrible shape and my Pioneer BDP's do not handle error correction well. However, I have always been a purchaser rather than a renter. For Movies I know I really will not care about, I will occasionally use HD On Demand.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

The PS3 does stream Netflix videos. I got an email last fall letting me know that it was available. Unfortunately it's not available in Canada (where I live).

I rent 95% of the movies I watch. The other 5% is demo material or old favourites that I never get tired of. I rent a least one movie a week, sometimes two. I buy one maybe two or three times a year and am given some as gifts every now and again. 

I wonder what a streaming only movie structure would do to the economy. Figure there's people getting paid to make the discs and the colorful jacket and supplemental material. Then there are all the stores that sell them which is sometimes used to bring people into their stores (an impulse buy). Then the rental places like Blockbuster all the way down to your local convenience store. 

So what happens to all of that money? Do you think it will reduce the cost of movie rental/streaming? I doubt it. Somebody will be getting a bigger paycheck. Hopefully the movie maker, but most likely not.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Matrix, out of curiosity, how much does the average rental cost you? Do you go to a rental store, use Redbox, or use Netflix?


----------



## mlongid (Jan 3, 2010)

If you're familiar with VUDU then the PS3's "Sony Store" will appear familiar. I believe you can purchase the rights to view a movie (in SD) for around $19 and "rent" a title for anywhere from $4-$6 depending on quality of playback (i.e. SD vs HD) and how new the title is. I personally love this idea, as owning a DVD library has become cumbersome


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Marion, welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
At 19 Dollars, you can usually purchase a Blu Ray of the same title so long as you purchase it during the release week or wait until it is on sale.

Something bothers me about owning the digital rights to a movie. I know that Disney is now offering something similar where you own the digital rights to a Movie. The thing is, the cost is about the same as purchasing the Blu Ray Disc which often include a digital copy.

Perhaps I am a luddite, but I like owning the physical copy of the media I purchase. I realize that the future portends that everything will be hard drive stored, but count me out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RuggerRob (Dec 29, 2008)

Interesting takes on a variety of issues...the PS3 currently streams Netflix. If you are a Netflix member, go to their website and order the streaming disc (no cost). To stream from Netflix you insert the disc in the PS3 and select it from the movie menu. It then connects to your online queue with Netflix. Select your movie, start playing, and you're streaming. Yes, much of the content is not HD, but there is HD content. Your connection seems to determine the quality of the movie. I've got Verizon FIOS. The PS3 is hard-wired to my network, but I also have the LG390 BD player which streams Netflix wirelessly. When the movie loads on the LG (I have not noticed it on the PS3 yet), there is a quality meter that on a good connection, and with the right movie, will list the load as HD. Both the PS3 and LG do a good job with Netflix (I could not get my LG to recognize that it had a wired connection, so I've stuck with the wireless setup.). The PS3 was my original BD player, but the LG serves as that now. The LG also does a great job displaying regular DVD content.

As for the arguments on owning or renting...I'll describe myself as a fence sitter. I do Netflix for rentals (3 at a time) and streaming, which has opened up many different titles to me, particularly independent films. I also purchase, mainly BDs, when a recent film- I wanted to see but did not- comes out. It costs as much to own it as it does to go to the theater and see it (for 2 people).

If you're a PS3 owner and a Netflix member order your streaming disc and get started on loading your movie queue.

RR


----------



## mlongid (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers JJ, 

I see both sides of this issue. I too own many BD's, for the simple fact that I currently cannot own the rights to view HD movies (both VUDU and PS3 only offer SD as far as rights owning goes), but also (and probably most importantly) because many BD's come with SD copies that I can take along with me in the van when my kids want to watch a flick on the go. I suppose it will only be a matter of time before we can bring hard drive-loaded films with us on the go, but there is certainly something to be said for having a hard copy vs. trying to recover one a failed hard drive.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

SteveCallas said:


> Matrix, out of curiosity, how much does the average rental cost you? Do you go to a rental store, use Redbox, or use Netflix?


I usually go to Jumbo Video because they have a pretty good Bluray selection and their price is the best in the area at $3.99. They also rent older movies (even Bluray) for $2.99 each or 3 for $7. I tried zip.ca a while back but didn't like the fact that you had to pick 20 movies you want to see and then it's a roll of the dice as to which ones get mailed out first.

Oh and just today my PS3 died again. This time I was watching a movie with the kids and int he middle of it the PS3 made a snapping sound and then turned off with a red flashing light. Subsequent power off and on yielded the YLOD. I even had it standing up vertical will a lot of room around it. I think it's toast. I'll probably sell it off to someone for parts and pick up either a PS3 slim or sell all of the games and gear also and pick up a stand-alone player. Any suggestions under $300 (above that I might as well get a PS3). The Sony BDP-S360 is $149 in my area.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I recently picked up a PS3 slim and couldn't be happier with it. Blu-Ray, and a game console?! plus streaming Netflix?! Get outta here, man! For $300, I don't think you can beat what this machine offers!

As far as PQ when streaming Netflix... some of it stinks, but if you have a fast enough connection and there is a little HD logo it looks pretty good... yes not as nice as a Blu-Ray, but pretty nice for the type of content we watch this way. Worked great for marathon watching the last season of Lost. Didn't have to wait for the mailman to bring the next disc. And this content will only get better, plus hopefully a firmware update will allow the PS3 to stream without the disk in the near future.

As another bonus the PS3 slim platform is a-okay and ready to deal with 3-D!


----------



## Nismoron (Dec 6, 2009)

I myself have never even rented a DVD. Nor have I ever wanted to. I used to rent VHS, but it was such a hassle to take them back.... For the rental price, I can buy a used copy of something else and wait for the current one to get old. I've waited 38 years without seing movie "whatever". I can wait 3-6 more months.
I buy 75% of my DVD's as used or Doorbusters or in the Walmart bagain bin. I paid $3-$7 for most of them. Every once in a while I will buy a New release at $14-$15. Once it goes up to regular $20 price it is a no buy! Until the 2 disc special edition comes out and the original single disc version goes on sale. hahaha
As for the company discontinuing media, it happens, look at how Lucas screwed up the original Star Wars by adding the CGI. What I wouldn't give for an original version on DVD. And look at disney with all of the limited time release animation films. I also have several locally produced DVD's and Indie releases that you will never find streamed. Hard copy, in hand media for me. As for investing more money in my hardware. I already have about a third of a years worth of my very modest salary in equipment... Not bought in a single year of course. hahaha


----------



## mattamal (Jan 14, 2010)

I still have my ps2 thanks for informing me about the new ps3s.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is some more news on the PS3 it will be getting a DVR kit in March for Japanese PS3s, Europe has a kit as well since the fall of 2009. North America will hopefully get one soon.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That would be very cool if we got it here in the US as well.


----------

